# Monkeys + Root Beer=



## Jeff H (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello. I'm Kelly, and I've temporarily taken over my dad's account. We decided to give root beer making a try, since I've been helping him make his wine. And, of course, this meant labels were a must. I designed my own labels and bottlecap toppers, and here are the results.


----------



## Bert (Apr 26, 2008)

That looks pretty cool there Kelly....And cool looking labels....How soon before itwill be ready drink???..And how much did you make??


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks! It should be ready to drink in about two weeks, and we made a gallon.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 26, 2008)

Great job Kelly! Are you going to make some other soda pops to?


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks! In the future, probably, if I can convince my dad to help.


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks good!!! Which recipe did you guys use?


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 26, 2008)

Did you taste it as you went?


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 26, 2008)

We used this one:
http://www.finevinewines.com/Get%20the%20Kids%20Involved%20with%20Root%20Beer.htm


We didn't taste as we went, but the scent was enough. (And boy, did it smell good!)


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 26, 2008)

I never knew that was there!


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Addiitives-Extracts.asp




There's all kinds here, and hopefully we can try some of them in the future. My dad wants to try cream soda and Ginger Ale, and I want to try raspberry. So we should be pretty busy.


----------



## Joanie (Apr 27, 2008)

Kelly, I love your label and caps! They are wonderful! It sounds as though you and your dad have an awesome new hobby! Congratulations on the first of many fun times spent together! You will remember it forever!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds like a fun thing you did together....

We love root beer too....especially root beer floats on a hot day.


----------



## moose (Apr 27, 2008)

Good job Kelly. We really liked your labels and thanks for the link.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job, Kelly!



The label is great!


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 27, 2008)

Joan said:


> Kelly, I love your label and caps! They are wonderful! It sounds as though you and your dad have an awesome new hobby! Congratulations on the first of many fun times spent together! You will remember it forever!




Thanks! We really had a great time doing it, and I can't wait until we get to make more. (and taste the results!)


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 27, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Sounds like a fun thing you did together....
> 
> We love root beer too....especially root beer floats on a hot day.




Oh, those are always great. That'll definitely be something to try after they are all ready. We really did have a great time doing it.


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 27, 2008)

moose said:


> Good job Kelly. We really liked your labels and thanks for the link.




Thank you! That link really helped us out, and my labels...well, they speak for themselves.


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 27, 2008)

PolishWineP said:


> Great job, Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> The label is great!




Thanks! I was originally going to do Le Chat Noir (the black cat in French), then I said what the heck and went with purple monkeys. 


I think I made the right choice.


----------



## Jeff H (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 


I have my account back from Kelly.... 


Root beer making was alot of fun and Kelly did a great job especially on the labels (I love the cap labels the best) .



Thanks for all of the encouragement and kind words. I know she really appreciated it (and so did I!). We'll tell everyone in about 2 weeks how it came out. 


Now back to our regularly scheduled program - Wine! 


Jeff


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 27, 2008)

Back to the Root Beer....tell us how it tastes....
Would be interested in making some for us'in's....just for fun.


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 28, 2008)

Jeff,


You should let Kelly have her own account here.


----------

